# Polish GPS-MLRS



## a_majoor (31 Dec 2017)

Artillery modernization in Poland. Considering we are still kvetching over rebuilding 105mm howitzers.....

https://strategypage.com/htmw/htart/articles/20171222.aspx



> *Artillery: Poland Adopts And Adapts GMLRS*
> 
> December 22, 2017: Poland has joined fellow East European nation Romania in adopting the use of GMLRS (GPS guided MLRS) and building its own version of the American HIMARS (High Mobility Artillery Rocket System) rocket launchers. Rather than buying the HIMARS vehicles Poland is buying HIMARS technology and arranged to integrate that with the existing, and similar Polish Homar (“Lobster”) rocket system.
> 
> ...


----------



## Underway (31 Dec 2017)

Not surprising considering who they are expecting to deal with in the future. 

https://prodev2go.files.wordpress.com/2015/10/rus-ukr-lessons-draft.pdf



> Data from the Ukraine conflict show that artillery is producing approximately 85% of all casualties on both sides. While the Ukrainians have generally used their artillery with considerable effectiveness in the defense, it is on the Russian side that we see five trends that are important for U.S. and NATO ground forces. First, is the increasing Russian emphasis on MLRS area fires. There are five MLRS types in prime use in the Ukraine conflict:
> 
> BM-21 Grad (Hail) – original 122 mm 40-round mounted launcher mounted on a Ural-375 chassis, rocket range 20km firing a traditional round with high-explosive;
> BM-21-1 improved Grad -- a 122 mm 40-round launcher mounted on a Ural-43201 truck with new rocket with 50% increased range, satellite navigation, automated fire control, and auto-laying system firing a new version with DPICM as well as canister sub-munitions (HEAT, Anti-tank, mines);
> ...


----------

